# Usted, Tú, Vos



## Tochi

Creo que ya el tema de estos pronombres se ha tocado ya pero creo que está un
poco disperso y separados por lo que me gustaría saber algunas cosas de ellos.

Cada uno de ellos tiene un juego de formas de conjugar en cada tiempo, a veces
muy diferente, a veces ligeramente diferente y a veces iguales:

Usted es-fue-será
Tu eres-fuiste-serás
Vos sos-fuiste-serás

¿ Todas esas formas se crearon en España ?

Si fue así, ¿ por qué en España no se usa 'vos' por ejemplo, o sí se usa ?

Gracias


----------



## Dr. Quizá

"Usted" y "tú" son vigentes en España. "Vos" no se usa, pero no por extranjera sino por antigua. Pondría la mano en el fuego por que se "inventaron" aquí.


----------



## diegodbs

Como dice Dr.Quizá, en España se utilizan "tú" y "usted". La palabra "vos" ha quedado anticuada. Se usaba en el siglo XVII.

"No, no, -dijo el barbero-, Sancho Panza, si vos no nos decís dónde queda, imaginaremos, como ya imaginamos, que vos le habéis muerto y robado, pues venís encima de su caballo"  (Texto de El Quijote)


----------



## Tochi

Clarísimo, gracias. Creo que tendré que leer El Quijote algun día.


----------



## Jellby

Con una salvedad, el "vos" antiguo se conjuga con la segunda persona del plural, mientras que el "vos" actual de América se conjuga con una variación de ésta (normalmente eliminando diptongos).

Además, aunque el "vos" antiguo es anticuado, sigue siendo comprensible y muy usado cuando procede: en novelas y películas de época, o cuando se quiere dar un tono añejo y excesivamente formal al discurso 

"Vos sois" -> forma antigua
"Vos sos" -> forma americana

"Vos amáis" -> forma antigua
"Vos amás" -> forma americana


----------



## Tochi

"Vos sois" -> forma antigua
"Vos sos" -> forma americana

¿ Entonces la segunda forma enliminando el diptongo fue una variante meramente
americana ?


----------



## typistemilio

Un artículo amplio que puede ayudar a vuestras mercedes a comprender esta cuestión se encuentra en la wikipedia en español, bajo voseo. Espero que os sirva.

¡Saludillos!


----------



## diegodbs

Tochi said:
			
		

> "Vos sois" -> forma antigua
> "Vos sos" -> forma americana
> 
> ¿ Entonces la segunda forma enliminando el diptongo fue una variante meramente
> americana ?


 
Yo diría que sí, porque nunca se ha oído la forma "vos sos" en España. Es, por otra parte, una evolución lógica.
"Sois" es una palabra muy corta acentuada en la o, y con una vocal débil detrás (i). Es muy fácil que el sonido de la i acabe perdiéndose.


----------



## alvarezp

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Yo diría que sí, porque nunca se ha oído la forma "vos sos" en España. Es, por otra parte, una evolución lógica.
> "Sois" es una palabra muy corta acentuada en la o, y con una vocal débil detrás (i). Es muy fácil que el sonido de la i acabe perdiéndose.



¿Pero qué no en España "vos sois" SÍ se usa para el plural? ¿A poco la voz antigua era igual tanto para singular como plural?


----------



## diegodbs

alvarezp said:
			
		

> ¿Pero qué no en España "vos sois" SÍ se usa para el plural? ¿A poco la voz antigua era igual tanto para singular como plural?


 
Actualmente no se emplea en España "vos sois".
Para el plural decimos "vosotros sois", y para el singular "tú eres" o "usted es".


----------



## alvarezp

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Actualmente no se emplea en España "vos sois".
> Para el plural decimos "vosotros sois", y para el singular "tú eres" o "usted es".



Ah!!!!!!! Tienes razón. Rebuzné.


----------



## diegodbs

alvarezp said:
			
		

> Ah!!!!!!! Tienes razón. Rebuzné.


 
 No has rebuznado. 
Has hablado, y los que hablamos alguna vez nos podemos equivocar


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

De lo que he leido, el motivo por el desuso de la palabra "Vos" fue porque en aquel entonces, Se usaban Nos y Vos tanto como objeto que sustantivo.. Es decir que se decía Nos llegamos tarde a Tijuana para querer decir "Nosotros llegamos tarde a Tijuana".. "Vos habláis de modo muy claro y elegante" para significar Vosotros/Ustedes habláis/hablan.......
A causa de la ambigüedad de los dos significados se comenzó a combinar el Nos sustantivo con "otros" para distinguirlo del objeto. El objeto quedó sin cambios pero creo(es una teoría) que el Vos de forma de objeto se convirtió en "Os" por perder la V..


----------



## Jellby

¿Fue para distinguirlo del objeto o para distinguirlo del singular? Porque si "vos" se usaba como pronombre de cortesía, "nos" también podía ser plural mayestático... Yo diría que "vos y otros" -> "vosotros" y "nos y otros" -> "nosotros".


----------



## panjabigator

Esto es lo que he leido en mis libros Jhorer!  Tu tienes razon!  Tambien, segun lo que he oido, se dice "nos" en lugar de la forma espanola "nosotros" en idiomas como Portugues, no?


----------



## roxcyn

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Yo diría que sí, porque nunca se ha oído la forma "vos sos" en España. Es, por otra parte, una evolución lógica.
> "Sois" es una palabra muy corta acentuada en la o, y con una vocal débil detrás (i). Es muy fácil que el sonido de la i acabe perdiéndose.



Sí, exacto, tienes razón.  Había la forma cuando los conquistadores fueron a las Américas (esa forma: vos habláis).  En España y en otros partes la forma (vos habláis) murió, pero ya está vivo en (sobre todo) América del Sur y en algunos partes de América Central.  Pero, como Jellby ha notado, la vocal se fue en la forma actual del "vos".  

Ejemplo:
Vos hablás (adiós a la voca "i")
Vos serás (adiós a a la voca "i") 
etc.


----------



## SofiaB

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Esto es lo que he leido en mis libros Jhorer! Tu tienes razon! Tambien, segun lo que he oido, se dice "nos" en lugar de la forma espanola "nosotros" en idiomas como Portugues, no?


Hay noi y voi en italiano. nos y vos en portugues, nous y vous en frances.  vous y vous autre en frances de Quebec.


----------



## panjabigator

En frances, existen dos palabras par decir vos: vous autre?


----------



## Outsider

roxcyn said:
			
		

> Sí, exacto, tienes razón.  Había la forma cuando los conquistadores fueron a las Américas (esa forma: vos habláis).  En España y en otros partes la forma (vos habláis) murió, pero ya está vivo en (sobre todo) América del Sur y en algunos partes de América Central.  Pero, como Jellby ha notado, la vocal se fue en la forma actual del "vos".


En otras palabras, en las Américas "vos habláis" evolucionó para "vos hablás", y en España evolucionó para "vosotros habláis".


----------



## alelifich

Bueno yo por lo que escucho en la TV, te digo que no se usa vos sino vosotros pero vos es la abreviatura de vosotros hoy en día y por eso no se usa pero se conjuga de la misma forma. Además antes el vos así a secas se usaba para decir "usted" en España. El vosotros se usa como "ustedes", en Argentina decimos "ustedes" en lugar de vosotros y usamos el vos en lugar del tú, pero no lo conjugamos igual.


----------



## roxcyn

Outsider said:
			
		

> En otras palabras, en las Américas "vos habláis" evolucionó para "vos hablás", y en España evolucionó para "vosotros habláis".


Sí, exacto.  Gracias por añadir más información .


----------



## idania

EN NICARAGUA

Vos tenes
ustedes tienen, no como el vosotros teneis, aunque no se porque razon en la escuela aprendimos a conjugar el vosotros aunque no lo usamos en nuestro lenguaje diario, seguramente porque las autoridades educativas consideraban que es mejor utilizar la variante española por que es la "original" 
actualmente se conjuga como ustedes en vey de nosotros, ya cambiaron de politica.


----------



## Soulcruz

En Argentina el "tú" y el "vosotros" no se usa para nada.
Se utiliza el voseo y es moneda corriente en el lenguaje.
Al contrario que en espania (perdón pero estoy en Alemania y no tengo la enie en el teclado y tampoco puedo usar el ALT en esta máquina), si en Argentina alguien usa el "tú" o el "vosotros" suena completamente old-fashion.

Pero bueno, son las diferencias entre Europa y America.


Saludos


----------



## natasha2000

roxcyn said:
			
		

> Ejemplo:
> Vos serás (adiós a a la voca "i")
> etc.


 
Pero, pero...

Los Argentinos dicen *vos sos* y no *vos serás*....

¿Qué es esto *serás*?


----------



## jazyk

Futuro: yo seré, tú/vos serás, él será, nosotros seremos, vosotros seréis/ustedes serán, ellos serán.


----------



## natasha2000

jazyk said:
			
		

> Futuro: yo seré, tú/vos serás, él será, nosotros seremos, vosotros seréis/ustedes serán, ellos serán.


 
Entonces aquí no se ha perdido nada. 



> Ejemplo:
> Vos hablás (adiós a la voca "i") es presente
> Vos serás (adiós a a la voca "i")  es futuro
> etc.


----------



## karolai

*Hola!*
*soy nueva en este foro...y bueno me encanta*
*vivo en Estados Unidos pero soy originalmente de El Salvador*
*y nosotros utilizamos mucho el "vos",Ud." y un poquitin "tu"*
*por ejemplo:*
* si no conocemos una persona muy,muy bien le llamamos de Ud.( Usted)  en donde trabaja Ud.?*

*ejemplo : usamos tu ocasionalmente.*
*....despues haremos tu trabajo...*
*hare lo que tu quieras... etc*

*y por ultimo vos el  mas usado...*
*para referirnos a una persona que conocemos bien...si usas vos con alguien que no conoces es de mala educacion. en mi pais*

*vos crees que vas a ir*
*vos si sos dunda ( tonta)*
*etc*


----------



## panjabigator

Que se usa en Costa Rica?  Mas vos que tu o al reves?


----------



## Tochi

En Costa Rica no usamos "tu" en la vida diaria pues nos suena muy "cursi" si lo decimos entre nosotros ya que nunca se adopto y seria como copiar la forma de hablar de otros paises, aunque en relaciones muy intimas como el matrimonio por ejemplo hay personas que lo utilizan con su pareja pero es algo mas bien como digamos "poetico". Sin embargo confiezo que me agrada oirlo de otros paises y creo que fue una lastima que aqui no se adopto esa forma solo el plano y frio "usted". El vos si es bastante usado.


----------



## panjabigator

Y la conjugacion es la misma de tu o hay cambios?


----------



## Honeypum

En Argentina hablar de tu o de vosotros es anticuado y denota que eres extranjero.

Solemos asociar al TU con el resto de latinoamérica y con España, por supuesto.

Lo que me resulta muy curioso, y quizás alguien que sepa de historia pueda explicarme, es el hecho de que pese a que utilizamos el pronombre "vos" en el singular, no utilizamos el "vosotros" en el plural.

¿Alguien sabe en qué momento o por qué se dejó de usar?


----------



## panjabigator

Honeypum, usas el vos tambien en Espana o hablas como los demas?


----------



## Honeypum

Hola panjabigator, acá en España actualmente suelo utilizar el "tu" cuando estoy trabajando y el "vos" cuando estoy fuera del trabajo.
Sin embargo, si hablamos de "vos" aquí se entiende perfectamente, solo que en un instante dicen "eres argentina, no?"


----------



## anuneo

Me sorprende cada día mas el idioma Español.
En Colombia en algunas regiones campesinas se usaba y todavía se usa la palabras "vusted", la cual yo personalmente pensé no existía y... sorpresa cuando encuentro que significa "De vuestra merced", parecido a otra palabra que utilizan mucha en las regiones  campesinas  que es  "Su merced" .
Con respecto a "USTED", en Colombia es muy usada y empleada a diario, y cuando ya se tiene cierto tiempo de conocer a una persona se empieza a tutear como  signo de aprecio y confianza.


----------



## Samurai Guarani

Cuando estuve por México el año pasado, nadie me entendía cuando utilizaba el "voseo"..., a cada rato me decían "mande?", al final me ganaron por cansancio y tuve que practicar mi "tuteo", pese a sentirme muy raro e incómodo al emplearlo.

Apenas me topaba con alguien que podía entenderme, e inmediatamente después me preguntaba si era argentino, jajaja, y ahí de nuevo la explicación..., de que en Paraguay también se habla de "VOS" y etc., etc. La gente terminaba diciéndome..., "o sea que no son argentinos pero hablan como ellos...", jajajaj, y de nuevo toda la explicación de que no es así.....

Somos bichos raros los que utilizamos el voseo en hispanoamérica, jejeje (creo que no alcanzamos el 30%), y más raros aún los que hablamos el "yopará" (mezcla de castellano y guaraní)..., aquí al menos, nadie me entendería...

Saludos...


----------



## mirx

Por lo que he estado leyendo el "vos" y "vosotros" se conjugaban igual

"Vos hablais"
"Vosotros hablais"

*¿Estoy en lo cierto?*

Y en cuanto a lo de "su merced", también en México se escucha en los pueblos serranos.

A) Buenas Tardes
B) Buenas las tenga *su merced.*


----------



## Bienvenidos

mirx said:


> Por lo que he estado leyendo el "vos" y "vosotros" se conjugaban igual
> 
> "Vos hablais" *(Véase debajo) *
> *vos tenés
> vos hablás
> vos comés
> * "Vosotros habl*á*is"



En Venezuela se utiliza, "tú" pero en algunas regiones (Falcón, Zulia, Trujillo) se utiliza "vos"

Por lo general la conjugación de "vos" es *hablás, tenés, comés, cantás, etc. 

* _diptongado _- Esto ocurre en las regiones en las que vos se conjuga en la misma manera que "vosotros"


----------



## lateacher

en Uruguay también se usa así y no es castellano antiguo, es del Río de la Plata.
ustedes van
vos vas

ustedes van
tu vas


----------



## mirx

Bienvenidos said:


> En Venezuela se utiliza, "tú" pero en algunas regiones (Falcón, Zulia, Trujillo) se utiliza "vos"
> 
> Por lo general la conjugación de "vos" es *hablás, tenés, comés, cantás, etc. *
> 
> _diptongado _- Esto ocurre en las regiones en las que vos se conjuga en la misma manera que "vosotros"


 
Sé la forma en que se conjuga vos en América, pero quisiera (quiero) saber si en España se utilizaba la misma conjugación verbal para vos y vosotros, y cómo se diferenciaban.


----------



## Bienvenidos

mirx said:


> Sé la forma en que se conjuga vos en América, pero quisiera (quiero) saber si en España se utilizaba la misma conjugación verbal para vos y vosotros, y cómo se diferenciaban.



Según mi entender, no se utiliza "voz" en España...a menos que leas "El Cid"


----------



## Samurai Guarani

lateacher said:


> en Uruguay también se usa así y no es castellano antiguo, es del Río de la Plata.
> ustedes van
> vos vas
> 
> ustedes van
> tu vas


 
Aqui en Paraguay también utilizamos el "voseo".

Siempre me interesó saber por qué en algunas regiones de América Latina la utilizamos tanto, a diferencia de otras donde prevalece el "tuteo". Quizá una de las razones estribe en que las zonas en que se utiliza actualmente el "voseo", estuvieron muy aisladas de la Metrópoli (España), no sólo por la distancia, sino por el poco flujo de intercambio que había con la península ibérica.

Recordemos que la "Provincia Gigante de Indias" cuya capital fue Asunción primero; la "Provincia del Paraguay y Río de la Plata" cuyas capitales fueron Asunción y Buenos Aires después; y finalmente el "Virreynato del Río de la Plata" con capital en Buenos Aires, carecían de la riqueza en metales preciosos y minas (lo que abundaba en México, Nueva Granada y Perú) -pese a que se creía que del "Río de la Plata" se llegaba "al Dorado" y por ello le bautizaron con ese nombre-. De hecho, fue el último Virreynato creado, ya en 1776, cuando se "legalizó" parcialmente el comercio ilegal "de facto" que se hacía desde las minas de Potosí hacia el sur, por el puerto de Buenos Aires (inhabilitado como puerto preciso).

Este estado de "abandono" por parte de los españoles de sus tierras al sur del continente americano, habrá perpetuado modismos antiguos del castellano que en la misma época ya no se utilizaba con frecuencia en las principales ciudades españolas en América (el TU triunfa en México, Cartagena, Lima, Santiago). El VOS permanece en las olvidadas Argentina, Uruguay, Paraguay y parte de Bolivia (sobre todo el llano y la región de influencia cruceña).

Sucederá lo mismo con las demás regiones de América Latina donde se emplea el VOS?: partes de Colombia, Centroamérica???

Saludos...


----------



## susantash

lateacher said:


> en Uruguay también se usa así y no es castellano antiguo, es del Río de la Plata.
> ustedes van
> vos vas
> 
> ustedes van
> tu vas


 
Hola Compatriota!!!

Lo que tú no mencionás es que nosotros usamos una mezcla del tuteo con el voseo. No creo que se use en ningún otro lado pero por aquí es muy común. Se utiliza el pronombre tú con las formas verbales del voseo.
ultimamente he estado con la oreja parada recolectando ejemplos.
P.ej: (La secretaria del instituto en que trabajo dirigiéndose a la directora) "Raquel, *tú* mañana *venís*?"
(la misma secretaria a un alumno) "Hola; ¿como and*á*s? *Tú* llamaste recién?"
Como pueden apreciar aquí hay una cuestion de relacionamiento. Es una situación intermedia entre respeto y confianza.
En las generaciones más jóvenes se está perdiendo, pues ellos utilizan exclusivamente el voseo. (en general. Claro que hay excepciones pero son muy pocas)


----------



## lateacher

Gusto en contactarte!
nada más lindo que la riqueza inmensa del lenguaje: un placer realmente
good day for you all!


----------



## Jellby

mirx said:


> Sé la forma en que se conjuga vos en América, pero quisiera (quiero) saber si en España se utilizaba la misma conjugación verbal para vos y vosotros, y cómo se diferenciaban.



Sí, la forma antigua de cortesía "vos" se conjugaba exactamente igual que "vosotros" (así como "usted" se conjuga igual que "él/ella"). Se distinguía primero por el contexto (según uno se dirigiera a una o muchas personas) y además no estoy seguro de que entonces se usara "vosotros"...

En la Wikipedia dice que:
"En castellano antiguo, se distinguían exclusivamente dos formas de segunda persona: _tú_ y _vos_, _tú_ se empleaba para el singular y _vos_ para el plural y para hablar cortésmente a una sola persona".

Por cierto, en el voseo de cortesía también se utiliza el pronombre "os" y el posesivo "vuestro/a", exactamente igual que con "vosotros".


----------



## jnboz

yo pense que "vos" nada mas era otra manera de decir "tu" especialmente en argentina. aqui en Puerto RIco solo se escucha "vos" en canciones y peliculas de alla. como la rola de los fabulosos cadillacs:

"yo a vos no te creo nada, ¿como vos vas a creer en mi?"


----------



## Samurai Guarani

jnboz said:


> yo pense que "vos" nada mas era otra manera de decir "tu" especialmente en argentina. aqui en Puerto RIco solo se escucha "vos" en canciones y peliculas de alla. como la rola de los fabulosos cadillacs:
> 
> "yo a vos no te creo nada, ¿como vos vas a creer en mi?"


 
no hnboz..., el "voseo" es una manera de hablar empleada en varios países latinoamericanos, especialmente en la zona del antiguo Virreynato del Río de la Plata (Argentina, Uruguay, Paraguay y la parte no andina de Bolivia). Es interesante también comentar que en el Brasil (que comparte muchas costumbres rioplatenses) también se utiliza mucho más el "você" que el "tu".

saludos,


----------



## montecristobal

Que rica e inmenza es la lengua castellana. Para agregarle aún más condimento en Chile se utilizan las tres formas de de la segunda persona plural ; vemos unos ejemplos


Usted: formalidad y respeto (igual que en todos los paises por eso no lo profundizaré)

Tú: se utiliza en la lengua informal. Lo interesante es que se puede conjugar de dos maneras: 

1) A la manera de todos los paises de habla hispana: Tú sabes, tú eres, tú comes etc, y
2) a la "chilena" on las "s" aspiradas: Tú sabí(s), tu saltai, tu soi , tu comí(s), que tú me mirí(s), que tu seai, tu cantaríai. 
Notese que  el "soi"  es muy similar al sos  propio del  voceo  de los otros países.

Ambas corresponden a trato informal, aunque la primera manera más fomal que la segunada. Por ejemplo la primera forma se utilizaría en un contexto  de dos personas adultas que no se conocen en una situación formal, pero en qu el trado de usted sonaría un poco frío y el tú a la manera chilena demasiado informal. Por ejemplo en la televisión los animadores que tutean a los otros panelistas se tratan de esta manera: tu eres, tu sabes etc.

La usanza (tu sabí(s)) es lo más común y así es como se tutea en Chile. "Hola Raul ¿cómo estai?

Vos: Al contrario de lo que leí en algunos otros post el vos en chile si se usa de manera habitual, aunque es EXTREMADAMENTE INFORMAL. Esta es la manera que se pueden hablar dos amigos, en la familia, y es ampliamente utilizado en las zonas rurales del país. También es utilizado en gran medida por la gente joven que es la que puede expresarse con más confianza con sus pares. Si la confianza no existe puede sonar vulgar e incluso falto de respeto o agresivo Ejemplo: "A voh(s) te estoy hablando imbecil".

Se conjuga de igual que "Tú" de los chilenos.

A modo de corolario se puede decir que en Chile cuaro maneras de hablar de tú/vos de acuerdo al grado de formalidad.

Usted =formal
Tú eres = casi informal
Tú soi (eríh) = informal
Vos soi= extremadamente informal


----------



## susantash

Bienvenido Montecristobal!
De verdad es inmensamente rica nuestra lengua!

Yo pensaba que los montevideanos éramos los únicos que usábamos las formas pronominales del tuteo combinadas con las verbales del voseo, pero para mi grata sorpresa me equivoqué! 
Hay algo que me llama mucho la atención con respecto al voseo verbal chileno: observo que en algunos verbos no hay diptongo, p.ej: "tú sabís" en vez de tu "sabeih" y "tú miríh" en vez de "miraih", pero lo que me descoloca es que no lo hacen con todos los verbos, como es el caso de "tú saltaih"
Existe algún patrón en común? cuando lo hacen y cuando no?


----------



## montecristobal

susantash said:


> Bienvenido Montecristobal!
> De verdad es inmensamente rica nuestra lengua!
> 
> Yo pensaba que los montevideanos éramos los únicos que usábamos las formas pronominales del tuteo combinadas con las verbales del voseo, pero para mi grata sorpresa me equivoqué!
> Hay algo que me llama mucho la atención con respecto al voseo verbal chileno: observo que en algunos verbos no hay diptongo, p.ej: "tú sabís" en vez de tu "sabeih" y "tú miríh" en vez de "miraih", pero lo que me descoloca es que no lo hacen con todos los verbos, como es el caso de "tú saltaih"
> Existe algún patrón en común? cuando lo hacen y cuando no?




 Gracias por la bienvenida Susanatash. Antes de hablar de reglas generales quisiera señalar que si se dice tanto tú mirí(s) como tu mirái ya que ambos están tiempos presentes diferentes, modo subjuntivo e indicativo respectivamente.
  Si es que se pudiera hablar de una regla general, sufren una alteración en su conjugación única y exclusivamente las conjugaciones  para la segunda persona que terminen en "s" en todos los modos. 
  La regla es: todas las conjugaciones terminadas en “as” la “s” es remplazada por “i” y las terminadas en “es” la terminación completa es remplazada por “ih(s)” y acentuada en la última sílaba. Esto último dicho de otro modo significa conjugar exactamente igual que los voseantes tradicionales sólo que en vez de “es” se coloca “is“ utilizando los mismos acentos tan propios de ellos. Ej:  tenés (voseantes tradicionales”/ teníh (chilenos) , corrés/corríh(s), tomés/ tomíh (subjuntivo).

  1) Para los verbos terminados en "AR" simplemente la "S" se remplaza por "i" Ej.:
  Verbo Saltar
  INDICATIVO saltái, saltabai, saltarái (aunque es muy raro utilizar el tiempo futuro), saltaríai
  SUBJUNTIVO. Saltíh, saltarai 

  2) verbos terminados en “ER”
  Comer
  INDICATIVO: comís , Comiai, comerái, comerái
  SUBJUNTIVO: comaí, comierai

  3) finalizados en “IR”
  Salir
  INDICATIVO: Salíh, salíai, saldrái
  SUNBJUNTIVO: salgái, Salierai
  IMPERATIVO: sale (sucede sólo algunas veces para los verbos terminados en consonante al igual que los voseantes tradicionales que dicen “salí” o “hacé” cambiamos el modo imperativo, aunque se le considera un error por ejemplo nosotros decimos “hace“ en vez de “haz”)


Ah! Otra cosa similar a lo que sucede en Uruguay en Chile se puede decir tanto tú/voh _soi _o _sos _siendo esta última ampliamente utilizada al sur de Santiago


----------



## susantash

montecristobal said:


> IMPERATIVO: sale (sucede sólo algunas veces para los verbos terminados en consonante al igual que los voseantes tradicionales que dicen “salí” o “hacé” cambiamos el modo imperativo, aunque se le considera un error por ejemplo nosotros decimos “hace“ en vez de “haz”)


 
 Otra coincidencia!
En los departamentos de Maldonado y Rocha ocurren exactamente los mismos "errores", -que porsupuesto no son tales sino interesantísimas variaciones regionales- 
Es típico de allí escuchar "h*a*ce tal cosa" o "s*a*le de ahí (pronunciado /áI/) y también "dice" en vez de "dí": Por ejemplo una típica conversación:

A: "dile a fulanito que no haga tal cosa"
B: "Díceselo tú"

Este fenómeno se da en esta zona por ser esta exclusivamente tuteante a diferencia del resto del país.


----------



## montecristobal

montecristobal said:


> Que rica e inmenza es la lengua castellana. Para agregarle aún más condimento en Chile se utilizan las tres formas de de la segunda persona plural ; vemos unos ejemplos
> 
> 
> Usted: formalidad y respeto (igual que en todos los paises por eso no lo profundizaré)
> 
> Tú: se utiliza en la lengua informal. Lo interesante es que se puede conjugar de dos maneras:
> 
> 1) A la manera de todos los paises de habla hispana: Tú sabes, tú eres, tú comes etc, y
> 2) a la "chilena" on las "s" aspiradas: Tú sabí(s), tu saltai, tu soi , tu comí(s), que tú me mirí(s), que tu seai, tu cantaríai.
> Notese que  el "soi"  es muy similar al sos  propio del  voceo  de los otros países.
> 
> Ambas corresponden a trato informal, aunque la primera manera más fomal que la segunada. Por ejemplo la primera forma se utilizaría en un contexto  de dos personas adultas que no se conocen en una situación formal, pero en qu el trado de usted sonaría un poco frío y el tú a la manera chilena demasiado informal. Por ejemplo en la televisión los animadores que tutean a los otros panelistas se tratan de esta manera: tu eres, tu sabes etc.
> 
> La usanza (tu sabí(s)) es lo más común y así es como se tutea en Chile. "Hola Raul ¿cómo estai?
> 
> Vos: Al contrario de lo que leí en algunos otros post el vos en chile si se usa de manera habitual, aunque es EXTREMADAMENTE INFORMAL. Esta es la manera que se pueden hablar dos amigos, en la familia, y es ampliamente utilizado en las zonas rurales del país. También es utilizado en gran medida por la gente joven que es la que puede expresarse con más confianza con sus pares. Si la confianza no existe puede sonar vulgar e incluso falto de respeto o agresivo Ejemplo: "A voh(s) te estoy hablando imbecil".
> 
> Se conjuga de igual que "Tú" de los chilenos.
> 
> A modo de corolario se puede decir que en Chile cuaro maneras de hablar de tú/vos de acuerdo al grado de formalidad.
> 
> Usted =formal
> Tú eres = casi informal
> Tú soi (eríh) = informal
> Vos soi= extremadamente informal



Olvidé señalar que también en Chile se dice tú/ vos "so(s)" especialmente al sur de Santiago. No es de lo más común en la capital.


----------

